# I would like to see that !



## Freo (Nov 4, 2005)

Amongst the many tributes and news items regarding the 100 year anniversary of the sinking of the Titanic, I overheard an earnest young lady TV news presenter, say that the 2 passenger vessels which were over the site to commemorate the event, had "dropped anchor", Thats one long anchor chain.
Cheers


----------



## frangio (Jan 20, 2012)

Freo said:


> Amongst the many tributes and news items regarding the 100 year anniversary of the sinking of the Titanic, I overheard an earnest young lady TV news presenter, say that the 2 passenger vessels which were over the site to commemorate the event, had "dropped anchor", Thats one long anchor chain.
> Cheers


The first news bulletin on Radio 2 about the Balmoral stated that she was "recreating" the maiden voyage of Titanic. I immediately thought, "Do they really want to do that?" After seeing the attitude of some of the passengers on the TV news that night I almost wished they would!

Later reports had changed it to "commemorating"!


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

I recall a gentleman visiting me at Harland and Wolff telling me he intended to build a full scale replica of the Titanic. He was most put out when I told him a full scale replica meant he was going to rebuild the ship in its entirety. No he insisted just a full size replica.... doh!!


----------

